# CPU remains overheated...........tried many options!!!!!.



## ranjan2001 (Feb 17, 2007)

P5B- dlx with C2D 1.86 running with stock intel fan, 400 watts Zebronics PSU.

Got a new comp a month back, could not over clock my  due to rising temp. My case is frontech royal, 2 front fan, 2 rear fan, 1 side fan.*www.frontechonline.com/admin/image/cabinets/1556.jpg

I today opened the mobo & saw that the heat sink was not fitted properly (nehru place guys suck) I further saw that the mobo is having 4 mm sponge laid between the case & mobo , I called up the guy who fitted all my comp , he said that the mobo was getting "short' so he used it for insulation, & it wont harm it any way.

But I guess it will not let the heat transfer on the other side plus if for some reason the mobo is "shorting" with case I better get that replaced, its a month old mobo & it should not have such problem.

I fitted 2 front fans & 1 rear fan & one in PSU but even then my temp are quite high. IN BIOS it show that fans are not fitted where as I have at least 1 fan connected on mobo at Ch_fan2 on P5B-dlx mobo, (2 are connected from the power supply)how do enable that in BIOS?

I changed the comp location to a different room right next to window but that did not help much, it was thenlowered to 48°, the ambient temp of the room is 21° yet the cpu is ranging from 52°-56° on ideal, if I use it heavily then it goes 60-67°, I event took the cabinet side covers to let the air in from all sides, that also did not get my temp below 48°. 

I am also having warning every 2 mins, of Vcore voltage from Asus PC probe II that the Vcore voltage is high, its ranging in 1.14v-1.30V, normally it remains 1.18v,I get warning only when it goes above 1.28v & below 1.16v

* Is this a false warning bcoz the in the BIOS the Vcore is set to auto & the mobo is changing it automatically?*
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/1869/0006iz7.th.jpg

I have read the overheating thread & did not get any answers to my problem.

*What is causing the high temp in my case?*
*What can I now do to lower my CPU temp ideal 45°?
Where can I get in delhi  artic silver 5?, *
I got some local thermal paste for Rs 20/- but hesitate to apply that it might be conductive to electric current.

Need some direction to get this under control as in delhi summers it will fry at 40-45° ambient temp.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

yea... get arctic silver 5... in mumbai it costs abt 580 for a small tube....
the normal cheap paste isnt too good...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 17, 2007)

any contact no of a dealer which can courier? Quite strange that delhi is hotter than mumbai yet no one has AS5 here in delhi.
__________
OK solved the Vcore warning problem from reading on asus forum.

"Go into Probe 2 and change the alert threshold to something more than 10%.  The VCore voltage constantly moves between 1.08v to 1.34v on all C2D CPUs when settings are kept on Auto.  This is perfectly normal."

moved the setting to 20% & red warning gone.


----------



## yogi_7272 (Feb 17, 2007)

yup apply arctic silver 5 or even arctic ceramique will do .. 

keep those 2 front and 1 side fan as intake fans .. and 2 rear fans in the back as outlet ..
and properly fit ur heatsink on cpu .. and see what happens ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 17, 2007)

yogi_7272 said:
			
		

> keep those 2 front and 1 side fan as intake fans .. and 2 rear fans in the back as outlet ..
> and properly fit ur heatsink on cpu .. and see what happens ..



Thats exactly how I have the fans fitted but no artic silver here in delhi.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 18, 2007)

Make sure u disable "Automatic QFan Control" in the bios .. or any target temp that u might have set ... 

Also , the voltage can fluctuate when set to auto .. for a CPU running at stock .. i'd recommend u to try some permanent voltage between 1.2 and 1.25 ... u don't need anything more for a C2D at stock .. i'm running mine oc'ed at 3.02 GHz with only 1.25V  ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have not set any target temp & Qfan is disabled & not installed, voltage problem is solved.
I will try removing the sponge & take the mobo out & use barebone PC in open air keeping it on a non  conductive surface &then monitor the temp.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

ranjan dude first of all get rid of that punk A$$ Zebronics PSU. & get a better one. 
i cant believe it, you bought a Zebronics PSU for a ASUS P5B Dlx Wifi

& if you got any Overclocking plans, dont do it with the Zebronics.

& i've a doubt, if the m/b is shorting, then is it a problem with m/b or PSU+earthing or cabinet+PSU+earthing???


----------



## premsharma (Feb 18, 2007)

First of all delhi or North India for that matter is shiiit. Even if they have arctic silver, they will mix it with something & sell you the local thermal paint at cost of original. 

Motherboard shorting with cabinet??  That was something 5 years back. Now that sheet is not required to be placed. Your outdated assembler will screw ur system. Earthing provisions have now been built in the motherboards [mounting holes].

Hope that your mobo is not mounted directly instead it uses brass mounting studs underneath mobo. Every cabinet including Zebronics have that provisions. You can have a look at Antec Super Lanboy [aluminium cabinet], Al is better in dissipating heat.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

It seems that the guy who assembled my comp has screwed up in a big way, I remember that there were special screws with the mobo but the board is not having any of those screws at all, instead he used local screw all different sizes.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ranjan dude first of all get rid of that punk A$$ Zebronics PSU. & get a better one.
> i cant believe it, you bought a Zebronics PSU for a ASUS P5B Dlx Wifi
> & i've a doubt, if the m/b is shorting, then is it a problem with m/b or PSU+earthing or cabinet+PSU+earthing???


Tomorrow I am going to disassemble it & mount it my self & check the earthing problem too.

I could not find any good power supply here in nehru place, here we discuss coolermaster / powersafe etc but these things are not easily available in shops.

I have no plans of overclocking till I get this temp  under control.

__________

*next day updated*

I opened the mobo & got to know some shocking facts, before that see the images which I want to ensure that heat sink was seated fine.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5025/heatsinkmountedwl9.th.jpg

The rear side mounted confirms the same
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3900/heatsinkrq2.th.jpg

Then I checked further & found that the center is pushed down either due to Heatsink weight or design defect. Is that normal happening????
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3923/mobotiltedtd4.th.jpg

This definitely will short with the body when its mounted, bcoz the center part is dugged 3-4mm deeper

I then opened the heatsink to check the thermal paste, hope this is fine too.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/4774/thermalpastenl3.th.jpg

Then I gave a serious thought & remember that the mobo or the cabinet had some insulated mounts which were suppose to be fitted below the mobo & they were missing & due to that the mobo was tilted right side 6 mm to one side , bcoz the back (left) panel was lifted to fit within the USB slots, in that case its bound to touch the metal body & create shot circuit .................................this duffer who fitted my comp insulated it with 5mm sponge & that was trapping the heat badly.

I made a local jugad (since its sunday) with double sided tape & made a insulated mount which can lift the mobo so it does not touch the body & removed that sponge & booted in bios to watch the hardware temp.

I did that & Voila..................................!!!!!!! ............I booted successfully for the 1st time with 43° ideal temp & now running at overclocked 2.3Ghz.with 50°  ideal temp.
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5052/0007mh6.th.jpg

Now tomorrow 1st thing I go & kick the guys ass who did that blunder with the fitting & get my insulated 6mm mounts to get the board running as it should have been from the 1st day.

ALL HEATING PROBLEMS BE SOLVED THEN.

Thanks guys for helping out it was a real nightmare for me last few days sorting this temp issue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm glad your problem's solved


btw these are the BRASS Mounts which were provided with Zebronics AntiBiotic cabinet
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/4702/dsc04381anp1.th.jpg   --  *img412.imageshack.us/img412/121/dsc04380aah5.th.jpg

Zebronics povides lots of Screws, these Brass Mounts...

So ask your Assembler for those.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes these were there in a packet which he should have used to mount the mobo, but he did not .....................I am going to fire him up tomorrow 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Great troubleshooting dude!! If you hadn't detected this, your mobo and proccy would have been fried in a month for sure. Blast that guy and get something for compensation, if not, don't think twice to thrash him


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure it would have fried as the summer approaches here in delhi the ambient temp in the room goes 38-40°, in that case it would start giving me problem....................gud that I got this sorted out.
Tomorrow I will buy some extra mounts & fit that in the cabinet.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 18, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sure it would have fried as the summer approaches here in delhi the ambient temp in the room goes 38-40°, in that case it would start giving me problem....................gud that I got this sorted out.
> Tomorrow I will buy some extra mounts & fit that in the cabinet.



Get those brass studs out of his G and teach him how to install and then show him on your motherboard [arround the mounting holes] the provision in circuit itself for earthing. If you mount all the studs & screws, you don't need any two side tape etc.

So many studs & screws come with Zebronics cabinets. Ask him to explain, why did he put that sponge sheet. It is strange that such ignorant people get into this business of assembling. This happens only in Delhi.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 21, 2007)

I finally got the original screws directly from the company (frontech)as this bugger had lost it & kept on saying that these screw do not work with ur mobo.

I then fitted the mobo yesterday & now its 6mm away from the cabinet. 
My heat problem is partly solved but I am still running high by 8-10° @ 62° overclocked at 450 FSB

What else could be wrong as I am told that the ideal temp even overclocked should be within 50-52°.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 21, 2007)

@s18000rpm
Zebronics 400W PSU is not that bad. Its working fine for me. This sites reccomends at least a 500 to 550W one for my PC but Zeb 400W is fine at even full load.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

After trying many options, I called up intel/asus & they both have asked to check the respective cpu/mobo to ensure that they are fine , if not then they will replace, but this will take at least 4 days for them to revert back.

Intel has asked me to get the cpu to check on another intel board & asus will self test on its testing bench.

hope they can find some fault & replace the faulty unit.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 1, 2007)

last few days update is that the Vendor Comnet vision tell me that I need to have a better power supply since 7600GT needs that & they say that CPU heating is due to low wattage of my so called Zebronics 400 watt smps. So before taking up the matter with Intel /asus they want to testthis with the following.

They have suggested me the following.
*www.antec.com/images/400/TX1050B_inside.jpg
Antec Performance TX 1088B
*www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=61050#

& the following power supply to choose from.
Earth watts 500
*www.antec.com/images/160/earthwatts_q.jpg
*www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=27500#

or 
Neo HE 500 watt
*www.antec.com/images/160/NeoHe_q_sli.jpg
*www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=28500

What do u guys think of this combination, will it solve my cpu heating problem? 
Is it really due to low watts of my SMPS that cpu gets heated up?

Which one should I buy for my system (config is in my signature)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> last few days update is that the Vendor Comnet vision tell me that I need to have a better power supply since 7600GT needs that & they say that CPU heating is due to low wattage of my so called Zebronics 400 watt smps. So before taking up the matter with Intel /asus they want to testthis with the following.
> 
> They have suggested me the following.
> Antec Performance TX 1088B
> ...



No I do not think low watt can get the CPU heat, even if it does Zebronics SMPS would not be the cause, Zebronics is not THAT bad, though I changed it myself with powersafe, but that was just because I was very soon getting my 7950GTX. Initially I had used Zrebronics 400 for a month with both 7600 GT and 7800 GT and there was no difference in the temp what so ever when I changed the SMPS to powersafe. 
You can go for antec, though I strongly feel they are badly overpriced. A powersafe or VIP psu are very best options given under the budget.

PS :: The last time where we left the story was you geting checked both your CPU and Board by an authorized engg, I was looking upon our official CPU OC club thread  where we left. But nee way we can continue here....so whats the latest


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi sam, they are arranging thsi at their own cost , if this solves he problem only then I will buy it, & yes its quite overpriced.

Last few days I tried searching for powersafe, but no one knows about this brand in Nehru place. I dont know if some store in mumbai can ship it to me or not, NP is  a useless market (biggest computer market they claim) & u dont get what u want, mostly  they want u to buy what they want to sell.
Even Zebronics have some high end SMPS, but again the same story ..........u dont get what u want in nehru place.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

[off topic]
Sam dude, pls clear/delete msgs. from your PM inbox.

i tried to PM you several times. 
[/off topic]


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2007)

> Hi sam, they are arranging thsi at their own cost , if this solves he problem only then I will buy it, & yes its quite overpriced.
> 
> Last few days I tried searching for powersafe, but no one knows about this brand in Nehru place. I dont know if some store in mumbai can ship it to me or not, NP is a useless market (biggest computer market they claim) & u dont get what u want, mostly they want u to buy what they want to sell.
> Even Zebronics have some high end SMPS, but again the same story ..........u dont get what u want in nehru place.



yes you are right, NP sells mostly what the common public looks for, run of the mill kinda stuff, the moment you go a BIT specific you start hearing them giving zillions of other "Better" options. 
Neeway you wont get powersafe from NP, you wont even get any authorized dealer in delhi, unfortunately you gotta get it from down south, I got it from one of my friends in bangalore. VIP I am not sure if they have any authorized dealer in delhi. Google it...... you will find it if its there.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> Sam dude, pls clear/delete msgs. from your PM inbox.
> 
> i tried to PM you several times.
> [/off topic]



Oh man s**t I didnt realise that....sorry pal its done now......mail me up..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 3, 2007)

I wrote to asus & this is what they replied.

*The temperature is normal. For CPU temperature, if it is below 75C degree, it is normal. If the motherboard temperature is below 60C degree, it is normal. Please don't worry about the temperature.

If you have any problem, please refer FAQ(Frequently Asked Questions) or contact us again. We will try our best to help you.

*I really dont know what else could be done? most of the users report 35-45° ideal temp so compared to that mine is surely high & if I overclock it reaches 74°C on full load, which is not good for 24x7 usage.
--------------------
I still wonder how a better power supply will solve this issue?
What does PSU have to do with CPU overheating, is there any connection?
It will take 10 days for the dealer to get the antec PSU & I am getting a feeling it will not solve the problem


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

if possible try to get a PSU from any of your Friends & test.

or does any friend of yours have similar config, so that you can test your Processor/PSU on theirs' & vice-versa


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I wrote to asus & this is what they replied.
> 
> *The temperature is normal. For CPU temperature, if it is below 75C degree, it is normal. If the motherboard temperature is below 60C degree, it is normal. Please don't worry about the temperature.
> 
> ...



As I said in one of my previous post in this thread, better PSU would hardly make any difference(unless if it like a total crap PSU; which is not the case here), I am saying this with my own experience as Zebronics PSU and Powersafe PSU didnt make any difference in the temp.

Ranjan I read u saying 74C OC at full load. This is acceptable coz even mine reaches 72-74 at 100% Load (through TAT). Nobody is gonna tax the CPU at 100% in normal conditions (even if you try......a C2D does not cross ~60-70% with 15 applications opened simultatiously. Its ony when you do video encoading, editing, rendering or play a heavy game for that matter.... you make your C2D touch 100%, and this not something you will do 24x7. 

Now coming to the idle temp, which I feel should not be more than 50C, and that could be a point of concern for 24x7 use (like while downloading movies and stuff). If you are crossing 55 idle temp then you can try few steps to bring it down below 55. If its like 52-54 as I think it is, I say no worries.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sam I got finally today Zebronics Peace cabinet & Zeb 500 watt platinum power supply & eagerly changed the mobo & hdd to the new caby...................................but  but but my temp still remain the same 50-54 ideal, no over clocking at all & at fullload (No OC applied) TAT load test makes it 74-76C, that too high.
This PSU gets mounted upside down so the big fan air flow is downwards, I am not sure ifthats ok or not, I feel it should be upwards.
*zebronics.net/images/power/zeb-500w-2led-b.jpg

If I OC then it will go beyong 60 ideal & at full load 80-85C,

I also tested another graphic card just in case that might be the cause, but no chnage in ideal temp.

Its surely either the mobo or the intel heat sink seems to be faulty, though my test images show it looks fine.

Now the only 2 things left are intel HSF & asus mobo.................cant think of anything else.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2007)

about PSU
i think thats the correct position , its a _Bling-Bling_ PSU , so how wud you show-off the LED fan of PSU


----------



## sam9s (Mar 6, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam I got finally today Zebronics Peace cabinet & Zeb 500 watt platinum power supply & eagerly changed the mobo & hdd to the new caby...................................but  but but my temp still remain the same 50-54 ideal, no over clocking at all & at fullload (No OC applied) TAT load test makes it 74-76C, that too high.
> This PSU gets mounted upside down so the big fan air flow is downwards, I am not sure ifthats ok or not, I feel it should be upwards.
> *zebronics.net/images/power/zeb-500w-2led-b.jpg
> 
> ...



Ranjan since the time we started this OC journey, we have crossed about 3 months. My temp values which I gave were from the month of dec-jan. Now considering we have reached March, your temp are very close to acceptable one. Currently my data reads as 54-56 Ideal and 76-80 on 100% load. I'd say your system is shooting 4 to 5 C if you take mine as a point of comparision. 

Now this can be due to environmental factors as well, My system is kept close to window, far from the television, and there is proper ventilation. Try this......take you system to another room and then note the temps, I think it should show a difference of  3-4 C. 

Also I hope you are using TAT for measuring temps. I am attaching some snaps of my system to give you some relief.....

*i16.tinypic.com/2aag0er.jpg

My config...

*i19.tinypic.com/47kkmrt.jpg

TAT Ideal Temp

*i15.tinypic.com/30nkjg2.jpg

TAT 100% Load


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sam, Ur temp shows 56C ideal when over clocked but mine shows 52-54C non overclocked, let me try tomorrow same over clocking then I post back the findings.

BTW  r u back in delhi ?



> i think thats the correct position , its a Bling-Bling PSU , so how wud you show-off the LED fan of PSU



What is this bling bling, never heard of this I just got it bcoz I wanted to try any thing higher that 400 watt to rule out that low wattage may be creating heating problems.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

> bling bling
> 
> 
> a term for shiny accesories,such as chrome wheels,diamonds,etc



i refered it as Bling-Bling b'cos it has the LED fan, so flashy kind of thing, ...Bling-Bling


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 7, 2007)

hahhaha.....I was wondering what else could that mean..nice keywording ............now I will bling bling tomorrowwhen I OC my system.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

@ranjan2001
Can u say ur GPU temps at max load while playin a real heavy game like the Rainbow Six: Vegas?
WOW Sam ...gr8 overclocking....3.3 from 1.86!!!!
An how much did ya pay for that 500W platinum. me too have ordered the same PSU nd the dealer says itll take a week.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 7, 2007)

Arvind 
I dont game at all, so GPU don't get so much heated up, I got that XFX card bcoz of 2 dvi port & higher resolution dual display possibility in near future, though I will check the GPU temp too tomorrow.

I got zeb 500 PSU for 2400 +4% vat


----------



## sam9s (Mar 7, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam, Ur temp shows 56C ideal when over clocked but mine shows 52-54C non overclocked, let me try tomorrow same over clocking then I post back the findings.
> 
> BTW  r u back in delhi ?
> 
> What is this bling bling, never heard of this I just got it bcoz I wanted to try any thing higher that 400 watt to rule out that low wattage may be creating heating problems.



mmm non over clocked to 52-55, that seems high, it should be somewhere close to 40. As you said try OC exactly like my setting, do you have them?....................No I am still in Banglore, I got the snappins while I was talking with my wife (through gtalk)....., thought to post them as even I felt a rise of 5 C since Jan. I would be back on 17th or else 24th. If you want I can give you the exact settings of my BIOS to OC. Try them and lets see what happenes.....

This Bling Bling thing came when BMW and we had a discuessions on Zebronics cabbies, I thought it was pretty funny when BMW called those cabbies with all those fancy LED fans and PSU as "Bling Bling".....So now you too are in the official "Bling Bling" club with that PSU ..right BMW


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

yes you are right Mr.Sam.

how many other guys are in this _Bling-Bling_ Club,, other than us three

& not only PSU, ranjan has got "Zebronics Peace " too, fully fledged Bling Bling PC


----------



## sam9s (Mar 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yes you are right Mr.Sam.
> 
> how many other guys are in this _Bling-Bling_ Club,, other than us three
> 
> & not only PSU, ranjan has got "Zebronics Peace " too, fully fledged Bling Bling PC



Oh I missed that...... ranjan got the Zebronics Peace as well same as mine...... so he also has those two "Bling Bling" fans along with one "Bling Bling" PSU......I dont have a "Bling Bling" PSU but planning to add some other Bling Bling very soon...
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @ranjan2001
> Can u say ur GPU temps at max load while playin a real heavy game like the Rainbow Six: Vegas?
> WOW Sam ...gr8 overclocking....3.3 from 1.86!!!!
> An how much did ya pay for that 500W platinum. me too have ordered the same PSU nd the dealer says itll take a week.



Thanks aravind....It really took a strenuous battle to OC it to 3.3, though now I am quite pro in it, I am planning to push it further to 3.6. That would make it an 100% OC ... But for that I definately would need a cooling solution, may be even a water cooling. My hunt would start soon, the moment we enter the grueling heat of Delhi...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

like Bling Bling H2O cooling.
that wud be a kick A$$ PC


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

Im gonne add moe Bling Bling by adding some LEDs inside sleeving tube. Ive tested them outside the cabby nd Thinking of adding a 4W CFL Lamp for more bling bling. Do u have any idea how to make a CFL Lamp light cool by covering the lamp with some colourful stuffs??
Is there any harm on sticking coloured insulation tape over the tube(CFL tube)? CFL tubes dun heat up(not the adapter) so i think its OK?

Ive Antibiotic cabby, so more Bling Bling with the lamp .


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sam, I tried OC & now running 450FSB stable with Vcore set manully to 1.25V, & surprisingly the temp are now same as u reported around 56°C ideal & on load test with TAT reaches 79-81°, so I guess I can leave my worry for a while& get back to OC further.

2 problems I am facing with peace cabinet is that the power down switch is working strangely when I shut down via start menu the comp shuts down but restart again, I check the switches 3 times that the power is plugged in power & reset is plugged in reset......................am I doing something wrong?

The big side fan is quite noisy in my case when it starts its sound can be heard even outside the room is that normal?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam, I tried OC & now running 450FSB stable with Vcore set manully to 1.25V, & surprisingly the temp are now same as u reported around 56°C ideal & on load test with TAT reaches 79-81°, so I guess I can leave my worry for a while& get back to OC further.
> 
> 2 problems I am facing with peace cabinet is that the power down switch is working strangely when I shut down via start menu the comp shuts down but restart again, I check the switches 3 times that the power is plugged in power & reset is plugged in reset......................am I doing something wrong?
> 
> The big side fan is quite noisy in my case when it starts its sound can be heard even outside the room is that normal?



oh man I am confused on which thread shall I reply.....??? we will continue our OC Journey on our Official OC threar club..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809&page=5


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry Sam, 
I should not have posted this here.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sam, we discuss heating here & OC we discuss there.

Today Intel provided the instruction to the vendor & he cleaned up the heat sink & applied Intel thermal grease, that partly solved the problem & now NON-OCed CPU ideal temp is around 40-42°C & on 100% load using TAT it goes 60-62°C, but in my case this happens with big side fan running including all 4 fans too.


My present room temp is 27-29°C
----------------------------------------
*Update
*Seeing your posted shots earlier now I have the same temp & OC settings, so I think we have solved the problem of heat.

I Oced to 472 & my ideal is 55°C & on 100% TAT load it reaches 80°C, same as you had, Orthos load test does not make the temp go that high, it remains 66-71° only.

Great ................ for the 1st time I am seeing 42° on this board non OC..............I am partly releived.
-----------------------------------------
*screens updated*
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5262/stable472ocji8.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam, we discuss heating here & OC we discuss there.
> 
> Today Intel provided the instruction to the vendor & he cleaned up the heat sink & applied Intel thermal grease, that partly solved the problem & now NON-OCed CPU ideal temp is around 40-42°C & on 100% load using TAT it goes 60-62°C, but in my case this happens with big side fan running including all 4 fans too.
> 
> ...




FINALLY FINALLY and FINALLY we were able to solve the problem. 
I could'nt have been more happy, we were on this OCing right from the begining. I knew this could'nt have been 'concave/convex' problem. I guess then it was only heatsink and thremal issue. 
Now as I said try to enjoy some heavy multitasking, gaming, audio encoading. Just to have a real feel try running multiple applications with encoading 10,15 audio files in to MP3 along with a Divx conversion simultaniously running Quake IV. You would feel the power of C2D OCed...............Enjoy buddy good to see you are finally there....

My hunt for cooling sloution continues.......then I will try stretching my C2D to 3.6 , an 100% Ocing......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> My hunt for cooling sloution continues.......then I will try stretching my C2D to 3.6 , an 100% Ocing......



Did you not get the cooler master water cooler in bangalore, contact details were posted in another thread.

Last 3-4 days even delhi is hotter its now 30°C ambient & it will upswing for next 2-3 months.

I mailed to www.sidewindercomputers.com & Got a reply that they will ship to India the cooling fan solution. If you are intrested & back in delhi then I may order 2 of them so we save shipping at least.

Though I have to decide which one I buy so it can fit well in the peace cabby.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Did you not get the cooler master water cooler in bangalore, contact details were posted in another thread.
> 
> Last 3-4 days even delhi is hotter its now 30°C ambient & it will upswing for next 2-3 months.
> 
> ...



Friend I took advice from few of my other high OCing enthuastics, they said targeting 3.6 comes in to serious and heavy OCing, my temp will shoot like insane once I cross 3.5. So they suggested to invest in a professional cooling solution and that aqua mini was not in their list. They say if you do finally decide to use water cooling, you should target atleast a 10-15 C drop. I am not sure if aqua mini would succeed in that and so I am a bit reluctant to invest in that. 
Which cooling solution are you trying to import. Send me the details I will again take their advide, it would benifit you as well, and if it seems ok, we can order two.....send the link n details......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am thinking 
Scythe NINJA PLUS Rev.B 6 Heat Pipes CPU Cooler
or 
Scythe INFINITY 5-Heat Pipes CPU Cooler
or
Arctic  Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

With AS5 applied & these coolers in peace cabby 8-10° it should go lower, so in peak summer we can hover around 50-55 OCed.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I am thinking
> Scythe NINJA PLUS Rev.B 6 Heat Pipes CPU Cooler
> or
> Scythe INFINITY 5-Heat Pipes CPU Cooler
> ...



mmmm this looks good I have let them know about these products, lets see what they have to say.....BTW how are you suppose to get it import, what about duties an all. Shipping charges, my gutt feeling is that when you import you end up paying much more with unnecessary hassels......

Its current price shows as ~38USD comes up to ~1710 Rs which is perfectly acceptable, but after duties n xyz charges the price usually shoots 5,6 times. What do you have to say.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 21, 2007)

21% is the duty & US$20 will be the shipping charges.
So 1750 + 21%+levies (Rs 400)=2250
So the total cost would land up around 2250+ 1000 for shipping, not bad at all............surely expensive but hey OC gives you so much extra power too.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> 21% is the duty & US$20 will be the shipping charges.
> So 1750 + 21%+levies (Rs 400)=2250
> So the total cost would land up around 2250+ 1000 for shipping, not bad at all............surely expensive but hey OC gives you so much extra power too.



so this comes to 3250.......r u sure the price is worth.....n we wont get anything under this price bracket, the aqua mini was for 3500 considering its a water cooling kit, it seems pretty inexpensive......leme do some more research once I reach Delhi. When r u planning to get this imported.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 21, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> When r u planning to get this imported.



hahhah......................as soon as ambient touches 38-40 we woud need this for sure else no OCing.

Its been raining & hail stroming in delhi so the temp is around 26-30°C as of now but its just a matter of few days, In april it will surely go up.

I have no experience with water cooler but if its available for 3500/- surely we can look into that too, SMC delhi has one model of cooler master quoted me 5.5K for the same.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> hahhah......................as soon as ambient touches 38-40 we woud need this for sure else no OCing.
> 
> Its been raining & hail stroming in delhi so the temp is around 26-30°C as of now but its just a matter of few days, In april it will surely go up.
> 
> I have no experience with water cooler but if its available for 3500/- surely we can look into that too, SMC delhi has one model of cooler master quoted me 5.5K for the same.



Ranjan wait I am having a discuession over Ninja with some good OCers, that thing looks promising.....lets see what the conclusion is, if all seems ok I will order one as well.....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 22, 2007)

With Ninja we surely need to remove the big side fan from the peace cabby, since ninja is 15cm in height, & with optional fan another 2cm to add
*www.scythe-usa.com/product/cpu/026/images/ninja-dime.JPG
*hardware.gamershell.com/images/reviews/scythe_ninja/scythe_install3.jpg

I have not measured the case but base on my estimate that it wont fit with side panel fan.

NINJA review here
*www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22933
 *hardware.gamershell.com/articles/scythe_ninja_cpu_cooler_review/
__________
*UPDATE*I just measured the width its exactly 16.5mm space from mobo base to the cabby door so it would fit in, but the side fan from the cabby needs to be removed.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2007)

mmmm this seems to be a problem, coz as per the discuession Ninja is highly recomended. Which is your cabbie Zebronics PEACE, if yes then even I am done for it coz I have the same. Otherwise I will measure mine the moment I return to Delhi (reaching on 24th). BTW following is the suggestion one of OCing enthus "flip" gave me........



> Go with the Ninja or other high end heatpipe cooling: Thermalright Ultra 120 or Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, Scythe Infinity, Tuniq T-120. There's a review showing the CM Aquagate Mini R80 about equal in performance to a Thermalright SI-120, which the Ninja and other heatsinks listed above will easily outperform all while remaining simpler to install, costing a little less, making less noise (no water pump) and having fewer possible points of failure.
> 
> There's a particular reason I like the Ninja more than the others (the Thermalright Ultra-120 was on my short-short list too) even though some of the others may be able to get temps a couple of degrees cooler: weight distribution. Examine the Ultra-120, and the Tuniq-T120, and even the Scythe Infinity and you'll notice there's a lot of material hanging out a good distance from the mobo. The Ninja weighs close to the same as the Ultra-120 but notice the Ultra-120 has almost *no* material down at the mounting point - just a contact plate. That means almost all of its weight is cantilevered from the mobo. The Ninja has a chunky piece of aluminum sitting over it's contact plate and then only about 24 fins that project out away from the mobo. So it's my estimation that the cantilever force on the Ninja is much less than the others base on these observations.
> 
> ...



Check out this review as well with diff cooling solutions compared....

*www.bigbruin.com/reviews05/aquagater80_5


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey sam9s!
Why don't you try to find CORSAIR water cooling kit. They do give very good result in terms of bring down the temperature. 
See review of one of its product "COOL WATER" here *www.legitreviews.com/article.php?aid=168 
and of "NAUTILUS 500" over here *www.legitreviews.com/article/302/1/ 

Both their price is around $155-160. *www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1221697


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 22, 2007)

John, 
The idea of OC is to make best use of stock speed, if one needs to buy a special case or special heatsink fan for $155/- isn't it better to get higher processor?

I use 6300 half the cost of 6600, now if I have to spend that amount to run 6300 at OC speed I rather buy 6600 or 6700.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 22, 2007)

E6300 doesn;t cost half of the E6600 .. the price diff. is around 5k's .. and well worth it ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well when I bought it in jan 1st week, the difference was nearly half, 6300 was around 8200/- & 6600 was quoted around 14000/- & not easily available.

I discussed this here & decided that since 6300 has good Oc capability its better to save money & invest in gud ram & PSU.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 22, 2007)

ranjan2001

Rightly said but to achieve good OC one must also use good cooling solution. Your selection of NINJA heatsink is good but I thought you guys really are looking for water cooling so I suggested the CORSAIR thingy.
Arctic Cooling's thermal solution are also good and costs less then others, maybe you could look at their products. 
I myself am using ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 64 PRO for my X2 3800+ and have overclocked it from 2GHz to 2.6GHz with idle being 38C and load of 45C.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> E6300 doesn;t cost half of the E6600 .. the price diff. is around 5k's .. and well worth it ..



The diff NOW is 5K but initially it was almost double, which in no case justified the 2 MB extra cache it had as you could OC 6300 to give the same performance as 6600. Heck even now I'd say buying 6300 and OC it makes more sence than to invest those 5K in 6600. Investing the remaining amout in a better RAM or GPU make far better sense.
__________


			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> ranjan2001
> 
> Rightly said but to achieve good OC one must also use good cooling solution. Your selection of NINJA heatsink is good but I thought you guys really are looking for water cooling so I suggested the CORSAIR thingy.
> Arctic Cooling's thermal solution are also good and costs less then others, maybe you could look at their products.
> I myself am using ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 64 PRO for my X2 3800+ and have overclocked it from 2GHz to 2.6GHz with idle being 38C and load of 45C.



John thanks for your links I appriciate it, but its seems pretty expensive.
Initially we were looking for water one. How ever OCing enthusiastics say its better to get a high quality air cooling than a low level water one. Ninja is the starting point of high end air cooling with an acceptable price, around 75 USD after all xyz charges. Aqua mini on the other hand is a low level water cooling. Tests shows ninja performs better than mini and so the inclination towards it.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 22, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> I thought you guys really are looking for water cooling so I suggested the CORSAIR thingy.
> Arctic Cooling's thermal solution are also good and costs less then others, maybe you could look at their products.
> I myself am using ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 64 PRO for my X2 3800+ and have overclocked it from 2GHz to 2.6GHz with idle being 38C and load of 45C.



Artic FREEZER 64 PRO is also on our choice list but ninja seems to out perform artic, thats what I have found reading many reviews.

I have no inclination towards water cooling but Sam has been  discussing this with fellow OC guys. More over I feel peace cabby cannot take water cooling eaisily, as there is no front open vent for the water cooler radiator.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck guys.........better get that ninja and overclock and do post the results here.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2007)

@Ranjan It seems Ninja is the way we should go, though the people did'nt promise anything, but the general discuession says that ninja is better than aquamini. Now the question is the size, what do you have to say, is it not gonna fit our cabbies. You have PEACE I guess.......same as mine. Whats the width from the processor to the cabbie side pannel......

BTW: From where are you planning to get it import.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Sam, I measured it & it would "just" fit in leaving few mm from the case, we surely need to remove the side fan & place it somewhere else.

We also can mod the case (clear side can be removed & be screwed from the out side with 1-2 cm of packing) that will do the job perfectly.

I inquired from sidewinders.com & performance-pc.com, both ship to India. Once u r back in delhi we discuss this & order accordingly.


----------

